# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  مهندسی صنایع یا مهندسی کامپیوتر ؟!  وقتی نمونده لطفا کمک :(

## melis

سلام دوستان


موندم کدومو اول بزنم! اول که برق و مکانیک رو زدم ولی احتمالشون خیلی کمه که بیارم... ولی احتمال صنایع و کامپیوتر خیلی زیاده!


حالا نمیدونم کدوم یکی رو اول بزنم؟! صنایع یا کامپیوتر؟!


کامپیوتر میشه گفت علاقه دارم ولی از ریاضیش یخورده بدم میاد و صنایع هم تقریبا علاقه دارم ولی یخورده از جنبه مدیریت داشتنش بدم میاد! موندم چیکار کنم..

نظر شما چیه؟!

----------


## mitiltala

صد در صد صنایع رو بزن بدلایل زیر:
1. به شدت درسای خوب و آسونی داره و سختی نمیکشی در زمان تحصیل، در دوره ما صنایعیا حال میکردن 
2. پیدا کردن شغل در مهندسی صنایع بسیار بسیار بسیار راحت تر از مهندسی کامپیوتره ، نصف آزمون های اختصاصی صنایع میخوان 
شک نکن بزن صنایع

----------


## melis

> صد در صد صنایع رو بزن بدلایل زیر:
> 1. به شدت درسای خوب و آسونی داره و سختی نمیکشی در زمان تحصیل، در دوره ما صنایعیا حال میکردن 
> 2. پیدا کردن شغل در مهندسی صنایع بسیار بسیار بسیار راحت تر از مهندسی کامپیوتره ، نصف آزمون های اختصاصی صنایع میخوان 
> شک نکن بزن صنایع


ممنون

دلیل 1 که زیاد مهم نیست...

اما دلیل دوم : من شنیدم مهندسی صنایع یجور کار مدیریتیه و بیشتر کسایی که میرن سر کار باید پارتی داشته باشن! ولی کامپیوتر اگه دوران دانشگاه خوب باشی و خوب درسا رو یاد بگیری حتی اگه جایی استخدام نشی میتونی با برنامه نویسی اسم و رسمی واسه خودت بسازی!

موندم بخدا  :Yahoo (2): 

دوستان دیگه کسی نظری نداره؟

----------


## mitiltala

> ممنون
> 
> دلیل 1 که زیاد مهم نیست...
> 
> اما دلیل دوم : من شنیدم مهندسی صنایع یجور کار مدیریتیه و بیشتر کسایی که میرن سر کار باید پارتی داشته باشن! ولی کامپیوتر اگه دوران دانشگاه خوب باشی و خوب درسا رو یاد بگیری حتی اگه جایی استخدام نشی میتونی با برنامه نویسی اسم و رسمی واسه خودت بسازی!
> 
> موندم بخدا 
> 
> دوستان دیگه کسی نظری نداره؟


ببین عزیزم من خودم کامپیوتر خوندم و دارم اینو میگم 
کسایی تو کامپیوتر اسم و رسم دار میشن که لااقل از دوران دبیرستان برنامه نویسی کار کرده باشن به عبارت دیگه کامپیوتر شاخ زیاد داره خیلی !
و به این راحتی نمیشه تو این رشته موفق شد، در مورد سخت و آسون بودن درسا هم الان برات مهم نیست این قضیه ولی مهم خواهد شد در دانشگاه 
به هر حال من آنچه شرط بلاغ بود گفتم ...

----------

